# Interviews at US Nationals 2014



## Noahaha (Aug 14, 2014)

BOOM

EDIT: I've separately uploaded some interviews that did not make the final cut.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 14, 2014)

ARRRRGGGHHH I really wanted to know if hays was wearing a toe ring!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 14, 2014)

Love it.

I just get this feeling that you will be successful in ALL of your future endeavours. I'm glad I've had the opportunity to spend time with you.


Edit - Denied


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

*Interviews at National Nationally Rubik Mania Tournament


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Iggy (Aug 14, 2014)

lol gj Drew on your Guinness WR


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been watching this for the past half hour, and I have been laughing way harder than I probably should.

Do this at Indiana 2014. Because I will be there.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2014)

lol my interview didn't make the cut


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> lol my interview didn't make the cut



Can we get a quick transcript?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 15, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Can we get a quick transcript?



Because there were so many that I didn't use, I've decided to post most of the failed ones in an unlisted video:


----------



## Brest (Aug 15, 2014)

I've never heard of such a thing. It's all in incline, man. It's like a mountain.



Spoiler


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 15, 2014)

Your interview skills are amazing.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 15, 2014)

lol every interview you do of me i just don't answer and walk away


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 15, 2014)

haha Noah, your interview is hilarious !
good job !


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the best cubing video since "How to pronounce cool North American cubers' names". Fantastic.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2014)

Please come and do this in the UK. 

I vote Noah for UKC 2014


----------



## kcl (Aug 15, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> lol every interview you do of me i just don't answer and walk away



Iirc he got a head nod and then you slapped the camera.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 15, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> This is the best cubing video since "How to pronounce cool North American cubers' names". Fantastic.



"Mike Hug-Hey"


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 15, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> "Mike Hug-Hey"



Kevin Hey


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 15, 2014)

ToastyKen said:


> Your interview skills are amazing.



This means a lot coming from you!

Your Nats 2012 Interviews were my original inspiration.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 15, 2014)

Are you going to worlds next year? Please do a video about interviews if you are going.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 15, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Are you going to worlds next year? Please do a video about interviews if you are going.



Unless something really important/life-changing comes up, I will be at Worlds. 

If I go to Worlds, I will be interviewing people.


----------



## A Leman (Aug 16, 2014)

1.Wow, I have the same superpower as Sarah! 
2. My laughing was too contagious during Angels interview.
3. Noah should get around to cutting his hair.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 16, 2014)

You're actually pretty talented!
Not many people could interview this well


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought Noah was cosplaying as a Zhanchi. Click click.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 16, 2014)

I am disappointed in you Noah.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 16, 2014)

WHAT? DAN ISN"T DEAD!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 16, 2014)

masterofthebass said:


> I am disappointed in you Noah.



I messed up :/


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 16, 2014)

Watching this video makes me upset that I didn't get to go to Nats this year. I miss my Brest. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) 
I elect to have Noah interviews and OH table hockey a thing.


----------

